# Shocked, But Proud!



## GSDMan (Sep 17, 2004)

Okay, this isn’t a question so much as a proud Pappa talking up his puppers. I couldn’t decide where to put it and figured this was as good a place as any so here goes.

The wife and I bought Jasper and Asia a new house in January and, as soon as it started getting warm, we knew we had a problem with the Boxer and Lab Mix next door. They run the fence barking their darned fool heads off. I know there’re LOTS of threads on the topic but it never was an issue for us so I never read them; guess I will now, huh?

Anyhow, I got home from work and let the mongrels out and, sure enough, they made a bee-line straight for the fence. Wooo-woo-woooooo! So I went over toward the fence, not really expecting much response from Jaz and his evil little sister. To my surprise, Asia came on the first call and did a Down/Stay like she was doing her CGC test all over again. I called Jasper and he came on the first call, too. Not to look a gift horse in the mouth I put him in a Down/Stay, too, and walked away to the center of the yard. I turned around and my two perfect puppers were still in their Down/Stays with the two idiot dogs barking 20’ behind them! And 100% attention on me, too! I’m still amazed and a VERY proud Pappa tonight. I know tomorrow we’ll probably be back to Doofus and Doofette but now I have tonight’s performance to remember.

I just had to share.

Jim


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Awwwww, that is so great! I hope they got lots of treats and lovin' after that!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow! I have a fence-running-barking-fool too. A couple of boxers next door. Panzer has about 10% recall at that time, so I guess I need to read those threads too.

Nice job with yours!!


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats!!!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you reward it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're dogs did well. you can train them when ever the other dogs are out. have they met the other dogs other than being behind the fence???


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

good stuff!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Hooray!!!!
Congratulations!!!!
What a wonderful feeling it must have been!


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't blame you for sharing! Well done


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is awesome Jim! Good job guys! Your foster mommy is very proud of you two!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Love this


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great dogs! And great training obviously!


(Unless they were just setting you up for the next time as dogs will do that! Heh! Heh!)


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

excellent!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Awesome! Kinda like golf--you forget all the bad shots, but remember the sweet ones ...


----------



## GSDMan (Sep 17, 2004)

codmaster said:


> (Unless they were just setting you up for the next time as dogs will do that! Heh! Heh!)


Cod, you are so right. I've been waiting for the other shoe to drop but nothing's happened.

They still run for the fence when they're let out but one "Asia, leave it" and she comes off the fence and then Jasper comes along easily. He's very protective of his little sister and I have to call Asia off first. Good thing she listens and the hardhead follows, I 'spose.

Even years later, these two never fail to amaze me!


----------

